# Don't buy rabbit litter trays!



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

Because the rabbit WILL decide that it's lots of fun to throw it...and sleep in it...and use it as a hat...and hide her water bowl under it... :frustrated:


----------



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry.. but i had to laugh....


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't blame you, as annoying as it is, it's hard not to laugh when you look over and she's sitting there with it on her head haha


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That sounds so funny if not adorable, who could keep from laughing at those antics :-D Got any pictures to share of your comical bunny Brittyboo ?


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

It's not of her being comical, but I never seem to have my camera out at the time lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is so adorable ! Love those long floppy ears. Bunnies are awesome, one of my favorite things about bunnies is how their sweet little noses twitch. Thanks for sharing her with us Brittyboo, she is bunny beautiful :-D


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

She's a purebred dwarf lop, so her ears should be even more floppy haha my favourite thing is when she's scratching and you just see her ears flopping all around the place lol


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a thing for black lops!!!
This is my girl Amy, a holland lop.

as a side note, get a plastic corner litterbox and use a lock to keep it attached to the cage


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

Your bunny is adorable! The corner litter box idea is so simple it's genius


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

My rabbit used to be partial to a plastic flower pot. She'd hop blissfully around the garden with it on her head all day long :lol:


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

That sounds like the cutest thing ever :tongue:


----------

